# UK - XEN - 30% OFF ALL Vps or VPS at OnePoundWebHosting Ltd



## OnePoundWebHosting (Jun 1, 2013)

OnePoundWebHosting Ltd has been providing Webhosting, domain names and VPS since 2006.
We pride ourselves on offering a professional service often going above and beyond what our clients expect from a low cost provider.
We own all our own enterprise grade equipment and rent rack space at Server House datacentre in Fareham, HAMPSHIRE, UK

We currently have an exclusive promotion for vpsBoard readers of 30% of ALL XEN VPS plans (including HVM), this is a recurring discount and is valid against all future invoices.
Use code upon checkout of   'Vps-or-VPS-30'    to get 30% of listed prices below and on our website.

All our active clients can make use of our Free clustered monitoring check service, once added to your account this will give you 10 free checks which can be configured to monitor any server / service you like with a range of monitoring alerts right down to a 1 min check time.

XEN-PV-128

128mb Ram
256mb Swap
8gb Hdd (Raid 10)
100gb Bandwidth
2 cores
100mb Interface
1 x IPv4
Unmanaged

Order Link: https://www.onepoundwebhosting.co.uk/cart.php?gid=8


----------



## Jack (Jun 2, 2013)

Had a VM with Onepondwebhosting since 17/06/2012.

100% Uptime, top notch support and top network blend /w great latency to the rest of the UK.


----------

